# Late talker? Any experience?



## patorista (Dec 14, 2017)

Hello all,
Im writing this post in hope that someone can share their experience if yoy have or have had children with delayed speech or what we simply call "late talker". I will tell you a litle about our son first.
DS is our first child and is going to be 3year old in january 2018. Generaly he i developing normal on every area, except from speech and social skills. He was walking at 13 month old, his grossand fine motor skills are just normal. When it comes to gross motor skills, he may be even ahead of average. He learned to ride bicycle when he was a litle over 2 year old. Then i mean "tricycle/bycicle with 3 wheels ). Generaly he is playing with different toys like everyone else. Cars, trains, lego, duplo, puzles and so on. He is generaly a smart kid, he learned to ude ipad, iphone early. around 2-2 1/2 year old. Today he can open this devices and find cartoons on youtube by himself. He loves to play both inside and outside. He loves to go to playgrounds and run around, jumping on trapolines, ride down the slides, juming in the "ballrom", riding bycicle and so on... In winter he loves to slide donwside with sledges. He likes to play hide and seek, runiing aroung with other childrens and so on... He learned the alfabeth realy erly, i think when he was 2 year old, her could spell the alfabeth, knew every letter. He also know different collors. Ant this shocked me once: Once i saw him "write" his own name and also "mama" with magnet-letters on the fridge. He was only 2 year old. He learned to count early. first 1-10, ant now even to 20-30.
He does understand everything we say, he follows every direction we give him. He has generaly always been a quiet child. Thus i mean he could always entertain him self with toys. Everyone in the family says we are so lucky to have a child like him because he is so nice, obedient, he wil do everything we tell him. He has spent some days with his grandparents, and this could not been better. Both grandparents says he is so easy to take care of. He loves his grandparents and other family members. He is realy a lovlley kid, we can go to store, visit diferent people, travel and everything with no problem. He is mostly a hapy child, and as I can remember, he never throw tantrums. Fairly, ha shows when he is happys, sad, angry, and does protest if it is something he doesnt want just like every other kid. But he never screams or throw tantrums. I think he got angry with tantrums only 5-6 times sice he was born, but this last just for some seconds/minutes and then it is over. He understand very well when there is somethin he is not allowed to do.
He has been in kindergarden since he was 1 1/2 year old and he loves it. 
You can see, he is like a normal kid on all this areas. but he is delayed in speech and social skills. We have also talket with workers in kindergarden about this. And they have the same oppinion like us. They say he is social on the same level like other kids on his age when it comes to psyhical play. Thus i mean the types of game that doesnt requies talking/speeking. This coul be going for a trio, climbing, sliding down the slide, playing in sandbox, runing around and "chatching" each other and so on... But when it somes to games where they need to speak/talk, then he is lacking both speek and socialization.
He is delayed in speech and socialization. Until when he was 2/1 year old he was just babbling and had some words like mama, dad, car, tractor, train, sand, shoe, "nana" wich mean grandmother, but comunicated with us in other ways. He would take our hand and lead us if he wanted somethinh or needed help. Or just point at something if he wanted it. Then after he was 2 1/2 year old, speech finaly came to, but it is going slowly. It stardet with single words and we hear new words from time to time. today he can say some 2-3 words pharses like "Dady give icecream" or "mommy pick" when he want us to pick him up, "dady drive car", "dady goes to work" and things like this. He recently started to sing different songs. We understand which song i it even he is not spelling the word corectly. 
When i compare him to other kids at his age, they are talking and comunicating a lot more. I belive his lack og speech is also holding back his social development. 
Let me also mention that he have had a lot of ear-infectons when he was younger, and had to put tubes in both ears when he was 2 year old. I believe this is also a reason for his lack of speech. but he has been hearing fine since then, and we have checked this several times. All is fine with hearing. 
So, my question is. Doen anyone have similar experience, and how did it go? I have reaad a lot about this and i see many late-talkers explode in speech at 3 -3 1/2 year old. We are asking because we want to hear about similar experiences, maybe even som tips for what to do? Could there be other reasons or toes this sound normal?
We woult like to hear from anyone of you ang say thanks allready!


----------



## IsaFrench (Mar 22, 2008)

DS still had speech issues at well past 3 years of age ... he's now much older and ... doing fine !
i believe there's quite a variation in the "normal range" ... your child seem to be doing fine in other areas of developpment anyway ....


----------



## Natalia Zakomirna (Nov 19, 2017)

My son started to speak at his 3, too. Before 3 he had his own language. We had special note-book where we wrote down all his words. Our family understood him. He started to speak when a nanny came. She didn't understand him, that's why he had to speak in usual way  My son was very kicky and noughty, I couldn't even sit for a while with him all day long. But he didn't speak. It wasn't a big problem for me. But if you are upset about the situation with your son you should ask some specialists. 

I work with children. And I know that it's a common situation for boys.

Now my son is 10. He is a usual boy who loves reading books very much. He studies at school very well. Sometimes he has problems with conversation because he's very wiggly and he wants to say something important very fast. He misses words and makes very short sentences, phrases or simply a set of words without any meaning for other people  We stop him, ask to think and make a normal phrase. Some time we ask him to retell some stories from the book for upgrading his speech skills. And it works!

I wish you a lot of patience  Everything will be ok!


----------



## Ssarahharas (Jul 4, 2019)

I have a 5-year-old son with autism who cannot speak and we go to speech therapy to overcome it. Therapy fees are a bit expensive for us and we are looking for alternatives. We have found an app designed for children with autism called Otsimo | Speech Therapy SLP and they have an app about speech. We started using it and it was really useful, hopefully it will be useful for you.


----------



## AbbyAbhc19 (Nov 3, 2019)

Hi! How's DS now? I hope he can speak already. I had the same experience with my daughter she wasn't able to speak until she was 3 years old. We had her checked but the doctor said it was normal. The doctor also mentioned to limit screen time and to always talk to her face to face so that she can read our lips and eventually talk in full sentences.


----------



## Sam2809 (Jul 20, 2021)

Any updates on your son? Would love to know if he is caught up.


----------

